# tren experiences



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've tried the four main trens..suspension, acetate, hex, and enanthate and I've had great success with all. My first was tren enanthate at 400mgs a week with 250mgs a week of test enanthate. My first tren cycl was brutal the sides were killing me. Insomnia, horrible night sweats too! I mean it was like waking up in a pool of water for 10 weeks. My cardio output was gone as well. But there was no way I was going to stop because my strength and gains were climbing like crazy. Shit I was 200lbs and benching 385lbs for reps(this was also only my second cycle). I got through the entire cycle and I was then hooked on tren. No other roid even touches it for strength, feed effeciency, nitrogen retention, and nutrient partioning. And what I could get away eating while on tren, holy crap! As long as you keep your estrogen low its nearly impossible to gain fat while on tren.which is the reason that I never have or will go above 250mgs a week of test while in tren. Plus you just don't need it, tren is that strong! And for those who say"you've gotta take more test than tren" have no idea what they are talking about and I doubt they've ever tried low dose of test with tren. My other favorite is "tren shuts you down so hard you need to take more test" that makes me laugh even harder! Yeahyou are shut down but if you're also injecting150-250mgs of test a week that will have you in a very high range. Its all in your head people.*After that cycle I tried tren hex wirh the same brutal sides and an added one...gyno! Weee fun! But I pressed on and the gyno went away during pct so I didn't care. Oh and with tren I always recommend a 6 week pct and hcg during cycle. My next was tren acetate and then I really fell in love with tren all over again. I was doing 100mgs eod and I felt better than the previous cycles. But this time I didn't want gyno so I took 10mgs a day of nolva and I had no problems with gyno that cycle. But you'll hear people saying that "you can't take nolva while I n a 19 nor, it'll mess you up" lol. Mostly spoken by those who haven't tried and are just repeating what they've read. Nextnine has tren hex again but this time I upped the dose to 1000mgs a week and even the lastnfew weeks up to 1400mgs a week because that's all I had left of it. And of course only 200mgs a week of test. But this cycle somethin different happened well actually didn't happen. No night swewts and I slept like a baby. Awesome!! Then my next one was 100mgs every day of tren acetate and that was my sweet spot. Shit this time I didn't even use nolva and I didn't get gyno. The only side effect that was apparent was my cardio out put.*I just thought I'd share my experiences and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 1, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I've tried the four main trens..suspension, acetate, hex, and enanthate and I've had great success with all. My first was tren enanthate at 400mgs a week with 250mgs a week of test enanthate. My first tren cycl was brutal the sides were killing me. Insomnia, horrible night sweats too! I mean it was like waking up in a pool of water for 10 weeks. My cardio output was gone as well. But there was no way I was going to stop because my strength and gains were climbing like crazy. Shit I was 200lbs and benching 385lbs for reps(this was also only my second cycle). I got through the entire cycle and I was then hooked on tren. No other roid even touches it for strength, feed effeciency, nitrogen retention, and nutrient partioning. And what I could get away eating while on tren, holy crap! As long as you keep your estrogen low its nearly impossible to gain fat while on tren.which is the reason that I never have or will go above 250mgs a week of test while in tren. Plus you just don't need it, tren is that strong! And for those who say"you've gotta take more test than tren" have no idea what they are talking about and I doubt they've ever tried low dose of test with tren. My other favorite is "tren shuts you down so hard you need to take more test" that makes me laugh even harder! Yeahyou are shut down but if you're also injecting150-250mgs of test a week that will have you in a very high range. Its all in your head people.*After that cycle I tried tren hex wirh the same brutal sides and an added one...gyno! Weee fun! But I pressed on and the gyno went away during pct so I didn't care. Oh and with tren I always recommend a 6 week pct and hcg during cycle. My next was tren acetate and then I really fell in love with tren all over again. I was doing 100mgs eod and I felt better than the previous cycles. But this time I didn't want gyno so I took 10mgs a day of nolva and I had no problems with gyno that cycle. But you'll hear people saying that "you can't take nolva while I n a 19 nor, it'll mess you up" lol. Mostly spoken by those who haven't tried and are just repeating what they've read. Nextnine has tren hex again but this time I upped the dose to 1000mgs a week and even the lastnfew weeks up to 1400mgs a week because that's all I had left of it. And of course only 200mgs a week of test. But this cycle somethin different happened well actually didn't happen. No night swewts and I slept like a baby. Awesome!! Then my next one was 100mgs every day of tren acetate and that was my sweet spot. Shit this time I didn't even use nolva and I didn't get gyno. The only side effect that was apparent was my cardio out put.*I just thought I'd share my experiences and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.



Yeah buddy I'm hooked on tren ace also and for me if I keep test low about 200mg/wk the sides are minimal, I was told that parabolan is stronger than tren A I plan on finding out if this is true at some point. I don't recomend this for anybody but my last couple weeks of prep last year I went up to 200mg/ED of tren Ace and no test and it was the best I ever looked


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just wish it didn't put ones cholesterol in the crapper  So I'm taking this year off of tren


----------



## Marshall (Feb 1, 2013)

Isn't Parabolan Tren Hex or Tren Enanthate?

I love tren, but am trying not to use it anymore. Stick with more mild stuff.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Isn't Parabolan Tren Hex or Tren Enanthate?
> 
> I love tren, but am trying not to use it anymore. Stick with more mild stuff.



It's tren hex


----------



## FordFan (Feb 2, 2013)

I've only tried hex, ace, and enanthane. Ace is my favorite except for ed pinning. Hex was ok, but just didn't really like it and was way too expensive. Regardless tren is one of my favorite compounds.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 2, 2013)

I def have to say tht dudcki knows his tren....and as u can see....
He has a lot of experience with it. 
So, thanks dudcki for all your help....and not just with tren!!

Ive done tren ace only...a cpl times. Homebrewed my own a cpl times and used Endosyns tht i won from Oct contest. I got to about 4wks n had to giv the rest away. Crazy crazy crazy. Thats the only word to sum up me while on tren ace. I was doin 100mg eod...then 50mg eod and still had "the crazies".

So dudcki....my question is....
is it possible to NOT hav sides from tren enan or hex...?..even though i did with ace?
I wanted to test it out but was worried itd be bad and id hav to suffer til it got outa my system.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 2, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> I def have to say tht dudcki knows his tren....and as u can see....
> He has a lot of experience with it.
> So, thanks dudcki for all your help....and not just with tren!!
> 
> ...



You'd most likely get the same sides. But a dose of 200mgs a week with say 600-800mgs a week of mast enanthate would really help you in a cutter. And at 200mgs a week you should really get zero sides.


----------



## Jello (Feb 4, 2013)

Several years back I remember you saying you were running Tren higher than Test and I thought you were nuts until I tried it just to see if you were indeed onto something. 

I have given up on Tren, just can't handle the sides, but the results were definitely better running it the way you were.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah I had to give up tren cause the flood in the bed pissd off my girlfriend cause it was winter out. Lol then I moved to other bedroom and got the cough so bad I coughed day and night and kept her up. Then I decided homeless wasn't an option and stopped after 4 weeks..thanks dudcki . I loved parabolan cause no sides probably due to 75.5mg dose an amp.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

I just started my first tren cycle running it at 350 per week.  Currently have test at 300mg, do you think I should bump that up to see how I respond or keep it lower than the tren?


----------



## Big-John (Feb 5, 2013)

Jello said:


> Several years back I remember you saying you were running Tren higher than Test and I thought you were nuts until I tried it just to see if you were indeed onto something.
> 
> I have given up on Tren, just can't handle the sides, but the results were definitely better running it the way you were.



I am still debating because I have not ran my test lower. But the side was pretty hard on me. I can say I was very strong on my tren cycle.

P.S Sorry I have been gone from the board for a while. Planning on being back around more.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Big-John said:


> I am still debating because I have not ran my test lower. But the side was pretty hard on me. I can say I was very strong on my tren cycle.
> 
> P.S Sorry I have been gone from the board for a while. Planning on being back around more.



Trust me dude. I personally know a dozen people who use my method and love it. Believe in the dudcki:headbang:


----------



## Big-John (Feb 5, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Trust me dude. I personally know a dozen people who use my method and love it. Believe in the dudcki:headbang:



Well I might get you to help me setup my cutting cycle for this summer If you want to help a fellow old man out.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Well I might get you to help me setup my cutting cycle for this summer If you want to help a fellow old man out.



Damn we are old:banghead:


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 5, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Damn we are old:banghead:



And I am older than you.  

I ran tren a with high test and low test and can confirm low test and tren produce the least insomnia and side effects for me.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 5, 2013)

I run tren e @ 600mg EW and test e @ 200 EW, with  600 deca and Var.  The only sides I ever get are the night sweats and THE BED IS SOAKED!! My girl hates it, but I love it...I win!


----------



## Marshall (Feb 8, 2013)

Doesn't your libido take a hit after several weeks?


----------



## micro (Feb 8, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I've tried the four main trens..suspension, acetate, hex, and enanthate and I've had great success with all. My first was tren enanthate at 400mgs a week with 250mgs a week of test enanthate. My first tren cycl was brutal the sides were killing me. Insomnia, horrible night sweats too! I mean it was like waking up in a pool of water for 10 weeks. My cardio output was gone as well. But there was no way I was going to stop because my strength and gains were climbing like crazy. Shit I was 200lbs and benching 385lbs for reps(this was also only my second cycle). I got through the entire cycle and I was then hooked on tren. No other roid even touches it for strength, feed effeciency, nitrogen retention, and nutrient partioning. And what I could get away eating while on tren, holy crap! As long as you keep your estrogen low its nearly impossible to gain fat while on tren.which is the reason that I never have or will go above 250mgs a week of test while in tren. Plus you just don't need it, tren is that strong! And for those who say"you've gotta take more test than tren" have no idea what they are talking about and I doubt they've ever tried low dose of test with tren. My other favorite is "tren shuts you down so hard you need to take more test" that makes me laugh even harder! Yeahyou are shut down but if you're also injecting150-250mgs of test a week that will have you in a very high range. Its all in your head people.*After that cycle I tried tren hex wirh the same brutal sides and an added one...gyno! Weee fun! But I pressed on and the gyno went away during pct so I didn't care. Oh and with tren I always recommend a 6 week pct and hcg during cycle. My next was tren acetate and then I really fell in love with tren all over again. I was doing 100mgs eod and I felt better than the previous cycles. But this time I didn't want gyno so I took 10mgs a day of nolva and I had no problems with gyno that cycle. But you'll hear people saying that "you can't take nolva while I n a 19 nor, it'll mess you up" lol. Mostly spoken by those who haven't tried and are just repeating what they've read. Nextnine has tren hex again but this time I upped the dose to 1000mgs a week and even the lastnfew weeks up to 1400mgs a week because that's all I had left of it. And of course only 200mgs a week of test. But this cycle somethin different happened well actually didn't happen. No night swewts and I slept like a baby. Awesome!! Then my next one was 100mgs every day of tren acetate and that was my sweet spot. Shit this time I didn't even use nolva and I didn't get gyno. The only side effect that was apparent was my cardio out put.*I just thought I'd share my experiences and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.




Nice write up.  

And I totally agree with you on not having to use an excess amount of test. 

You every get the cough that knocks you on your knees. The only oil that makes me a little nervous when injecting and that's after over 20yrs of injecting.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Doesn't your libido take a hit after several weeks?



No. At 100mgs a day of tren ace my libido was through the roof. I had to either have sex or rub one out every day.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

micro said:


> Nice write up.
> 
> And I totally agree with you on not having to use an excess amount of test.
> 
> You every get the cough that knocks you on your knees. The only oil that makes me a little nervous when injecting and that's after over 20yrs of injecting.



I got tren cough one time and it wasn't a horrible one at all. I've been very lucky.


----------



## snoopy (Feb 9, 2013)

used tren ace only got the cough a few times but results are great


----------



## prototype5 (Feb 9, 2013)

ill add to the high tren low test.  anytime I run tren, i keep the test around 175-200mg/wk.  tren is usualy 300-450mg/wk of ace.   i stay away from tren enath since it gave me rubber dick really bad the only time i ran it 

long as I keep the test 200 or less,  i dont get the anxiety, mood swings, or the fucked up dreams.  The sweats arent as bad and I dont have trouble finishing during sex.  If the test is alot higher then tren, or the old 2:1 ratio bro science, I wouldnt even be able to finish half the time.


----------



## eseng (Feb 9, 2013)

ive ran hex, ace, and enanthate and nothing is better than ace IMO.  i have always been a low test guy in any cycle just because i don't get much from test, just bloat and water retention. i believe in trt test and toss in a bunch of anabolics for growth.   i just believe everybody's body mechanics is different as some prefer long esters vs. short esters.  mine just works better with short esters in all respects.  less sides, more strength, and better body composition.  i've ran tren ace at 100mg/day and hardly had any night sweats.  only sides was frequently waking up a night to take a piss.


----------



## E-Volve (Feb 9, 2013)

is the only reason some run test lower becasue of sides?
if you dont get sides or just not bad sides would it be better to run the test high as well?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 10, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> is the only reason some run test lower becasue of sides?
> if you dont get sides or just not bad sides would it be better to run the test high as well?



This is nothing new, but seems to be a trend right now... Especially with the Tren fans... I myself can say high doses of test alone work well for me, but high doses of test plus other compounds doesn't seem to be the same. I do better on 400mg test and 700mg tren than I do 750/700

I also am a big believer that mast should almost always be ran with Tren... I've written a lot about this over at OLM... But Mast at low doses (200mg/EW) works better for me than caber and has so many other benefits as well.

I just feel that the base of any cycle should be 250+ Test and 200 Mast... Cycles go so much smoother like this.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like most agree that low test=less sides from tren and more injoyable cycle


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Looks like most agree that low test=less sides from tren and more injoyable cycle



Yep. I've been telling people this for years but they usually don't listen.


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Looks like most agree that low test=less sides from tren and more injoyable cycle



This is the conclusion I have come to also


----------



## snoopy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm 59 5' 6" right now 200+  plan to run my standard tren ace 100mg, test prop 100mg and npp 100mg.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 11, 2013)

snoopy said:


> I'm 59 5' 6" right now 200+  plan to run my standard tren ace 100mg, test prop 100mg and npp 100mg.



Is that ED or EOD?


----------



## eseng (Feb 20, 2013)

well tren and test bind to the same receptors only tren has 5x more binding affinity for the receptor.  that leaves alot of free test floating around which could convert to estro or dht which is what really causes all the side effects.


----------



## hellbilly (Feb 20, 2013)

Tren doesn't bother me if I use Prami. I sweat like Charlie Sheen in Vegas and mild mood change but that is about it. I get the cough about half the time which sucks.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2013)

Always seem to get the Tren cough when taking it.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

What's up with these weird spam accounts?


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What's up with these weird spam accounts?



They are the ones that "think" they are being sneaky, as they will make a few quick posts and then come back a month later and edit in their spam links. You can usually spot them by them placing their username in their signature

Usually though, they try to stick with the convo topics of the thread. Obviously this fool does not know what Tren is

Usually I edit their posts to reflect something pertaining to the board so that when they submit their links to get paid it comes back as them not doing their jobs. I would presume that is very embarrassing at that point and quite costly


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> They are the ones that "think" they are being sneaky, as they will make a few quick posts and then come back a month later and edit in their spam links. You can usually spot them by them placing their username in their signature
> 
> Usually though, they try to stick with the convo topics of the thread. Obviously this fool does not know what Tren is
> 
> Usually I edit their posts to reflect something pertaining to the board so that when they submit their links to get paid it comes back as them not doing their jobs. I would presume that is very embarrassing at that point and quite costly



Excellent!


----------



## srd1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I never really got sides from tren when i was on it. Other than a little harder to sleep good kept me up at night for a few weeks. But i would take the lack of sleep for the results it produced any day love the stuff!


----------



## Gj (Feb 21, 2013)

Get tren cough sometimes but overall little sides for me.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

I get tren/prolactin gyno pretty easily so I have to keep Test super low of run Letro at 1.25 mg eod to keep it away..

But all the sides and the risk are outweighed by the results that only tren gives


----------



## snoopy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm 59 and use 100mg of tren a.test prop, npp eod and by may i look pretty damn good for an oler gentleman. And my libjdo is off the hook just ask my wife.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 1, 2013)

Im loving tren right now 100mg EOD.
Although got tren cough once, shit was wild.  Almost puked up a lung.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was running 50mg ed and have bumped it up to 100mg ed

And this is the highest I've ever run it, but I love it and the sides have mellowed out quite a bit, although I'm running hot as shit. Also the bump in dose has made my strength go up a lot as well


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just went a week at 200mg/ed sides were no worse than 100mg/ed and feeling alittle beastly


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 2, 2013)

At 300mgs a day you just don't feel right. Had to stop for a few days and then back to 100mgs a day.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 2, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> At 300mgs a day you just don't feel right. Had to stop for a few days and then back to 100mgs a day.



how long did you do 300mg?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 2, 2013)

2.1g a week-that's the highest I've ever heard anyone running Tren!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2013)

Enig don't u do that. We heard you all last contest on high alert like a starved pitbull. We don't need a starved rhino..


Any of you guys smell like Tren all day?. I did and I was like a walking lab .


----------



## FordFan (Mar 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Enig don't u do that. We heard you all last contest on high alert like a starved pitbull. We don't need a starved rhino..
> 
> 
> Any of you guys smell like Tren all day?. I did and I was like a walking lab .



Funny, I can't smell it but the wife says I have a different smell to me some times (always when on tren). Pinning ed has always eased sides.


----------



## Daveyjones (Mar 2, 2013)

I did the tren ph( by itself like an idiot) libido died, like dead, completely. Had the chance to smash this super hot girl that i had been trying to get with forever. Needless to say embaressing is an understatement for when i couldn't get it up and i was 19 years old. Other then that it was awesome. I did get moody once but that was all.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Enig don't u do that. We heard you all last contest on high alert like a starved pitbull. We don't need a starved rhino..
> 
> 
> Any of you guys smell like Tren all day?. I did and I was like a walking lab .



Lol 

And yeah I swear I can smell the tren coming out of my pores when I lift.


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 3, 2013)

Tren Ace is my favorite. Mix it in with some Test, EQ, Mast and GH and you are set! Maybe some Anadrol too


----------



## Supa DieselG33K (Mar 3, 2013)

JuicedMuscle said:


> Tren Ace is my favorite. Mix it in with some Test, EQ, Mast and GH and you are set! Maybe some Anadrol too



^^^ this! Adrol, test, tren and mast is by far my favorite cycle.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> how long did you do 300mg?



A couple of weeks.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 4, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> A couple of weeks.



What were the changes in body composition like at that dose?


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 4, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What were the changes in body composition like at that dose?



I would actually like to try that I have good tolerance for tren but we are talking about 2 viles aweek don't have that kind of funds


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm also in agreement with keeping the test low(ish) while keeping the tren up there.  Sweating - check, cough - not so much (lucky) and I use test prop so I can mess with adjusting dosage to combat sides.  I pin tren ed as well to assist with sides but damn, I always feel like I can smell it even with a hoodie on.  I thought going from eod to ed may help as i was pinning less at once, but it's like an olfactory flashback or something maybe LOL.


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Lowering the Test is a good idea. Not completely but lower


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2013)

When I adjust the test to handle sides - in my case sweating and (very) temporary aggression moments that's what I mean.  I don't remember if my test was too high when I had a bit of cough though.  _*My question to the group is what are the sides individual to you when you find your test may be too high in proportion to the tren?*_


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 4, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> When I adjust the test to handle sides - in my case sweating and (very) temporary aggression moments that's what I mean.  I don't remember if my test was too high when I had a bit of cough though.  _*My question to the group is what are the sides individual to you when you find your test may be too high in proportion to the tren?*_



Gyno and acne...

All the other sides I still get with A low test/ high tren protocol.

But when my test is high I end up with gyno and acne pretty bad. I think it's cause for me there is the whole issue is the test not being able to bind as well and having a lot more floating this being subject to the 5-alpha and aromatase enzyme... So you end up with a bunch of DHT and E2 that really isn't doing much good for you. This is also why I feel Masterone should always be run with a cycle of Tren- let alone almost any other cycle. Really cuts down in the sides.

When I add Masterone I can run high Test high Tren with almost none of the sides I normally associate with a normal high Tren/Test cycle... Plus it keeps the 19-Nor limp dick and lack of sexual appetite away.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 4, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> When I adjust the test to handle sides - in my case sweating and (very) temporary aggression moments that's what I mean.  I don't remember if my test was too high when I had a bit of cough though.  _*My question to the group is what are the sides individual to you when you find your test may be too high in proportion to the tren?*_



Insomnia, more night sweats and I mean soaking the sheets, higher bp


----------



## Humana (Mar 4, 2013)

Tren ace or enan twice a year...8 weeks each time.  Rest of the time other stuff.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 5, 2013)

Tren ace is awesome. When I have ran it in the past I kept the test and tren at about the same amounts and it worked great for me. Next time I gonna try the high tren low test. I hear all the good info on it and can't wait.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What were the changes in body composition like at that dose?



Really the same as 200mgs a day. You reach the point of diminishing returns IMO.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 6, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Really the same as 200mgs a day. You reach the point of diminishing returns IMO.



I've been gifted a bunch of tren so I am planning on running 200mg/day and see how it goes for me. I've noticed lately that the sides from 50mg/ are the same as 125mg/day... Not sure if its just cause I've upped the after I've been on for a while or if thas just the case.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've been gifted a bunch of tren so I am planning on running 200mg/day and see how it goes for me. I've noticed lately that the sides from 50mg/ are the same as 125mg/day... Not sure if its just cause I've upped the after I've been on for a while or if thas just the case.



I see this as an adventure so enigma can u do a separate study new thread on your journey . Thanks bro. it will be  good info.1400 week should do something..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I see this as an adventure so enigma can u do a separate study new thread on your journey . Thanks bro. it will be  good info.1400 week should do something..



Yeah I was planning on logging everything and more or less doing a lean bulk.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've been gifted a bunch of tren so I am planning on running 200mg/day and see how it goes for me. I've noticed lately that the sides from 50mg/ are the same as 125mg/day... Not sure if its just cause I've upped the after I've been on for a while or if thas just the case.



Can't wait to see how it goes, will definitely be following if you run a log here


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking to go 200-300mgs a day on Tren Ace


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Bumping this...id love to give 200mg a day a go for 8weeks just to see how good the changes are..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 2, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Bumping this...id love to give 200mg a day a go for 8weeks just to see how good the changes are..



I'm a week and a half into running 1.5g/week... 

I can tell you that I have set a PR on every single lift and I am just jacked at the moment. I feel like these gains are going to tapper off over the next week or so and I will probably jus lower back down to 700/ew but so far I am loving the high Tren dosing.

I am running 

100mg TrenA/ed
400mg TrenE/ 2xweek
50mg MastP/ed
250mg TestE/ ew

I hope to be adding in 300mg Bold Cyp eod starting in a few days as well... That way as I tapper off the tren I will have built up good blood levels of Bold.

In about a month I want to transition into

TestE- 250/ew
TrenE- 200/ew
Bold Cyp- 300/eod
MastP- 50mg/ed
Anavar- 50mg/ed


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool. My tren suspension is on the way


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 2, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Cool. My tren suspension is on the way



Now that is the only tren I like.!  Site pin that and the game begins..  that's my summer stuff..

Enigma are u back at Walmart raisin hell at 3am?.lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now that is the only tren I like.!  Site pin that and the game begins..  that's my summer stuff..
> 
> Enigma are u back at Walmart raisin hell at 3am?.lol



No, but I am wandering around my apartment complex ranting about how fucking hot it is!!!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you find that your cholestorol levels went back to normal after the cycle ended?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 2, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Did you find that your cholestorol levels went back to normal after the cycle ended?



I'm only 8 days into this high Tren protocol... But I have always had abnormally low cholesterol.

I have never had a total number over 114 so it's not something I pay much attention to. Also my blood pressure is 120/70 so cardiovascularly I'm good- in the short term that is.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone else find this...

    If i'm running tren and i go above like 200mg test i get short of breath much easier...i tried 500mg test for like 2weeks...prop and breathing was much harder...

    Lowered back down to like 200mg test and everything fine again..

    Is it just me or does this happen to others too? 

I find i seem to lose some fullness though below like 500mg test...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Anyone else find this...
> 
> If i'm running tren and i go above like 200mg test i get short of breath much easier...i tried 500mg test for like 2weeks...prop and breathing was much harder...
> 
> ...



That hit on your aerobic output is due to some rather complex prostaglandin activity. The test shouldn't have a role in its impact on your aerobic capacity. But then again weirder things have happened.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers...

Also...i was running 200mg test and 500mg tren..

I switched to 500mg test p, 400mg tren ace on monday from a new lab...and i've noticed by breathing has gotten worse, i get warm like all the time, really warm, and im getting tren night sweats which i've never had before.

I think this new tren is much stronger...but might be worth going back to low test do you think?

Dont know what else is making me so warm.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers...

Also...i was running 200mg test and 500mg tren..

I switched to 500mg test p, 400mg tren ace on monday from a new lab...and i've noticed by breathing has gotten worse, i get warm like all the time, really warm, and im getting tren night sweats which i've never had before.

I think this new tren is much stronger...but might be worth going back to low test do you think?

Dont know what else is making me so warm.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Cheers...
> 
> Also...i was running 200mg test and 500mg tren..
> 
> ...



That's just normal ol' Tren side effects. I don't think switching the amount of test is going to help to be honest. The only thing I can say is that for me the longer I ran Tren the better the sides got- as in the eased up a bit. 

But really this is the price to pay when you run Tren, you just have to learn to live with it. I haven't been able to cum but only a few times in the past few weeks, every time I fuck my girlfriend I get so damn over heated I can't fucking focus... LoL 


So Tren is a love/hate kinda drug for sure.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2013)

J Lizzle I can't even do 75mg tren eod cause it makes breathing terrible. The combo of the test p and tren is one big thermogenic furnace .I'd be a walking rainstorm.. keep us posted bro..thanks.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I really don't think the test dose has any affect on breathing....that's all tren. I did tren and dnp at the same time once.....only once:banghead:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I really don't think the test dose has any affect on breathing....that's all tren. I did tren and dnp at the same time once.....only once:banghead:



Where you raining sweat?


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Where you raining sweat?



You know it. And I would lose my breath taking a shit.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmmmm......ok.

Just weird how this hasn't happened with any other tren i've used before.

Maybe this is the first time i've got totally legit tren?

I'm dieting....so was keeping tren in there...but i guess even a low dose would help? then could just use some mast instead...or eq


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Hmmmmm......ok.
> 
> Just weird how this hasn't happened with any other tren i've used before.
> 
> ...



Just keep the tren in there at low dose - 200mg/ew... That super heated feeling its giving you is what's going to help you with the fat loss.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers Enigmatic.

Would you agree if i've never experienced these sides that this could be the first proper tren i've had?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Cheers Enigmatic.
> 
> Would you agree if i've never experienced these sides that this could be the first proper tren i've had?



Well- maybe.... I mean this has been my experience with all legit Tren and like I was saying these are the most common sides. 

How many different kinds of Tren have you tried and were they really well known brands? I've only come across bad Tren once and the UGL had a shitty reputation at the time.

I mean has your strength been jumping through the roof? Have you experienced and of the "tren aggression" or insomnia? 

It could well be this is the first properly dosed Tren.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah got the insomnia like mad! haha.
Tried a few ugls...

These are pretty much my options....gonna be leaning out...

LOW TEST OPTION - 150mg Test, 500mg tren, 600-800mg mast

OTHER - 600test,600mast,150-200mg tren.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Yeah got the insomnia like mad! haha.
> Tried a few ugls...
> 
> These are pretty much my options....gonna be leaning out...
> ...



Option 1 and just learn to love the Tren!!!!!


----------



## J.Lizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

haha..love being out of breath, sweating all the time.

BP is a bit high...just took it 135/60.

My heart is beating pretty bloody hard tbh! 

If the tren is this strong im sure I can use a much lower dose.


----------



## MR10X (Apr 14, 2013)

17β-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone) is a potent synthetic testosterone analogue which does not undergo 5α reduction to more potent metabolites (46). As such, trenbolone may induce less growth in prostate and other androgenic tissues which highly express 5α reductase. This is in contrast to testosterone, which has approximately three fold greater potency in androgenic tissues, which highly express 5α reductase (63), due to its conversion to dihydrotestosterone (DHT).

The primary purpose of this study was to determine the effects of trenbolone-enanthate (TREN; a slowly released trenbolone ester) on a variety of androgen sensitive tissues, including skeletal muscle, bone, visceral adiposity, hemoglobin, and the prostate of rodents. Because trenbolone is selectively metabolized to weaker androgens in vivo, they hypothesized that TREN will produce dose-dependent anabolic effects in skeletal muscle, bone, and fat that are at least equal to those of supraphysiological testosterone, while producing a smaller increase in hemoglobin and less growth of the prostate. Their findings indicate that TREN has advantages over supraphysiologic testosterone and supports the need for future pre-clinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for androgen replacement therapy. 


Yarrow JF, Conover CF, McCoy SC, et al. 17β-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (Trenbolone) Exhibits Tissue Selective Anabolic Activity: Effects on Muscle, Bone, Adiposity, Hemoglobin, and Prostate. American Journal of Physiology - Endocrinology And Metabolism. 17β-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (Trenbolone) Exhibits Tissue Selective Anabolic Activity: Effects on Muscle, Bone, Adiposity, Hemoglobin, and Prostate — AJP - Endo

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) now under development can protect against muscle and bone loss, without causing prostate growth or polycythemia. 17β-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone), a potent testosterone analogue, may have SARM-like actions because, unlike testosterone, trenbolone does not undergo tissue-specific 5α reduction to form more potent androgens. We tested the hypothesis that trenbolone-enanthate (TREN) might prevent orchiectomy-induced losses in muscle and bone and visceral fat accumulation, without increasing prostate mass or resulting in adverse hemoglobin elevations. 

Male F344 rats aged three months underwent orchiectomy or remained intact and were administered graded doses of TREN, supraphysiologic testosterone-enanthate, or vehicle for 29 days. In both intact and orchiectomized animals, all TREN doses and supraphysiologic testosterone-enanthate augmented androgen-sensitive levator ani/bulbocavernosus muscle mass by 35-40% above Shams (p≤0.001), and produced a dose-dependent partial protection against orchiectomy-induced total and trabecular bone mineral density losses (p<0.05) and visceral fat accumulation (p<0.05). The lowest doses of TREN successfully maintained prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations at Sham levels in both intact and orchiectomized animals; whereas supraphysiologic testosterone-enanthate and high-dose TREN elevated prostate mass by 84% and 68%, respectively (p<0.01). 

In summary, low dose administration of the non-5α reducible androgen TREN maintains prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations near the level of Shams, while producing potent myotrophic actions in skeletal muscle and partial protection against orchiectomy-induced bone loss and visceral fat accumulation. Our findings indicate that TREN has advantages over supraphysiologic testosterone and supports the need for future pre-clinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for androgen replacement therapy.


----------



## kinglewy (Apr 21, 2013)

Im itching to try tren hex but the raw form is just so expensive. 

I've experimented with tren ace at up to 300 mg a day and it wasn't much different than 200mg a day, maybe a little more night sweating and insomnia, no real size gain my weight stayed constant but the strength and fat reduction were amazing.

I've seen guys say that it wasn't true that you could eat ice cream and junk while on tren without getting fat, I gotta say thats bs throw some gh in with a high dose of tren and I was able to eat anything at all and wake up the next morning just as lean if not even leaner.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 21, 2013)

kinglewy said:


> Im itching to try tren hex but the raw form is just so expensive.
> 
> I've experimented with tren ace at up to 300 mg a day and it wasn't much different than 200mg a day, maybe a little more night sweating and insomnia, no real size gain my weight stayed constant but the strength and fat reduction were amazing.
> 
> I've seen guys say that it wasn't true that you could eat ice cream and junk while on tren without getting fat, I gotta say thats bs throw some gh in with a high dose of tren and I was able to eat anything at all and wake up the next morning just as lean if not even leaner.



If your estrogen levels are low its almost impossible to gain fat while on tren.


----------



## bsalt (May 7, 2013)

*Bout to start*

Hey Im about to start tren ace 75.  What do you guys suggest I get to stack with it?  Ive done tren once before (finaplex) but it was like 8 years ago.  Was strong as an ox, and the leanest Ive ever been. Looking forward to hearing back from yall.


----------



## wonton (May 7, 2013)

bsalt said:


> Hey Im about to start tren ace 75.  What do you guys suggest I get to stack with it?  Ive done tren once before (finaplex) but it was like 8 years ago.  Was strong as an ox, and the leanest Ive ever been. Looking forward to hearing back from yall.



Masteron


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 7, 2013)

wonton said:


> Masteron



X2

A favorite cycle of mine is as follows

Test-250
Tren-400
Bold-900
Mast-300


----------



## chrisr116 (May 7, 2013)

With tren a.... I like test e or c, and mast


----------



## bsalt (May 7, 2013)

I have win 50 tabs and Clen to go with it. Should do the trick right? What about primobolan instead of mast?


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 8, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> X2
> 
> A favorite cycle of mine is as follows
> 
> ...



i bump this.

i never ran EQ with the 3 but def a great addition.

ive said this before n i know Enigmatic did also....

Test/Mast is my base for every cycle.
Test/Mast/Proviron/Eq/Anavar is my next


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 8, 2013)

I'm actually running that right now-

It looks like this-

Test- 300
Mast-400
Tren- 400
BoldC-600
Winny- 75mg ed

It's more of a recomp cycle And I am loving it. Between the Mast and Winny I am dry as fuck, I took my shirt off and my girlfriend was like "oh my god, look at your back!" I figured I had a big zit or something- she said I was looking super shredded.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 8, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I'm actually running that right now-
> 
> It looks like this-
> 
> ...




:yeahthat:

Right now

test - 350
tren - 525
mast - 525


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (May 10, 2013)

Fixing to start running

150 Test E
450 Tren E
500 Primo


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 10, 2013)

I'm probably going to bump up the tren and mast every few weeks and I'm adding var in the last 6.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 13, 2013)

NOSUPERMODEL said:


> Fixing to start running
> 
> 150 Test E
> 450 Tren E
> 500 Primo



That's a good cycle. Keep us posted. How long you gonna run it?


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (May 14, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> That's a good cycle. Keep us posted. How long you gonna run it?



Well I started 3 weeks ago just running

300 Test and 500 Primo

Finally got my Tren in, so I will be running it for another 9 weeks.  So in all it will be a 12 week blast.

I am hoping between this blast and working with Shelby and Meadows I will finally be in the best shape I have ever been in.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 15, 2013)

megabrook said:


> Hello, I was a .......



What a fuck wad


----------



## dudcki27 (May 15, 2013)

Ya sure you're not :spam:


----------



## Bfit247 (May 21, 2013)

*Tren*

Minus the only side I have got was from tren. Prolactin issue but add some caber to the mix and you have a fine oil machine!!!

Start this blast with
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
For 10wks
Just bumped them up

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] EOD.....


----------



## GeauxDATY (May 22, 2013)

Tren is definitely one of my favorites. I have done many many cycles with it. E is my favorite at about 600mgs per week along with other oils.


----------



## 360spyder (Sep 21, 2013)

*Tren cough help for some*

I had a minor bit of tren cough and I had surgery on my left lung a few years ago and had four or five prescription albuteral inhalers left, so I tried one after an injection once and have never had a problem since with the cough, not once. It may just be me, but it makes sense if you read on albuteral. I didn't see this mentioned in the thread, so if it can help one person, it's worth it.


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 21, 2013)

360spyder said:


> I had a minor bit of tren cough and I had surgery on my left lung a few years ago and had four or five prescription albuteral inhalers left, so I tried one after an injection once and have never had a problem since with the cough, not once. It may just be me, but it makes sense if you read on albuteral. I didn't see this mentioned in the thread, so if it can help one person, it's worth it.



Well tren cough happens when you inject into a vein and the tren goes straight to your heart. Then the coughing happens....it has nothing to do with your lungs.


----------



## tmoney (Sep 21, 2013)

Damn this is making me think I am wasting my sus. I am currently running

700mg sus a week
400mg tren E a week
600mg eq a week

No bad sides and my sex is strong!!! Like I'm on Viagra
It seems to be working great for me but am I just wasting the sus? Everyone else is talking about 250mg a week. Everyone is different but should I try cutting my sus down to say 300-350mg a week and see what happens or just keep running it as it's working well?


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 21, 2013)

tmoney said:


> Damn this is making me think I am wasting my sus. I am currently running
> 
> 700mg sus a week
> 400mg tren E a week
> ...



I would definitely cut it way down. I've never done over 250 a week and now I only do 100 a week.


----------



## tmoney (Sep 22, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I would definitely cut it way down. I've never done over 250 a week and now I only do 100 a week.



Ill curt it back and see how it goes. I'll let ya know


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 22, 2013)

tmoney said:


> Ill curt it back and see how it goes. I'll let ya know



For the most part... I only run a trt dose of test.. Maybe a bit more. But when you're slamming a bunch of other hormones let those ones do the job and just take enough test to keep your levels normal


----------



## 360spyder (Sep 22, 2013)

I have to disagree with you dudki or whatever your name is I apologize. I have always breathed through my lungs, and if I begin to breathe through my heart I will be taken directly to the ER because there is a serious problem. When you drown does your heart fill with water or your lungs? No lungs, no oxygen, no oxygen, no brain function, no brain function, no nerve function, guess what, CNS quits working so does the human body.  Good luck missing those veins. Correct aspiration should avoid any vein problems if done correctly anyway.  No disrespect, just not sure of your "bro" response". This is maybe my second post on this board I know, but been around from day one, gerkes, chevvin, and all the old school people people, and I've never left, so I'm no fool or rookie. Thanks.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 22, 2013)

360spyder said:


> I have to disagree with you dudki or whatever your name is I apologize. I have always breathed through my lungs, and if I begin to breathe through my heart I will be taken directly to the ER because there is a serious problem. When you drown does your heart fill with water or your lungs? No lungs, no oxygen, no oxygen, no brain function, no brain function, no nerve function, guess what, CNS quits working so does the human body.  Good luck missing those veins. Correct aspiration should avoid any vein problems if done correctly anyway.  No disrespect, just not sure of your "bro" response". This is maybe my second post on this board I know, but been around from day one, gerkes, chevvin, and all the old school people people, and I've never left, so I'm no fool or rookie. Thanks.



Well I actually disagree with Dudcki too- and btw it's easy to know "his name" it's written right in front of you. 

And your spouting off bro science as well btw, it's rather ignorant to say he's wrong and make some wild ass analogy about drowning and breathing through out hearts- wtf? Btw- your cns doesn't control your heart beating- this is why you can go into any ICU and see some one who is clinically alive, cause their heart is beating but they are brain dead with no electro chemical activity at all.

The real issue here is that when you nick a vein or pass through a vein or even a blood vessel there will be oil transported through the veins back to the heart and subsequently to the lungs. Now there are two reasons why a person coughs from Tren-

1- you actually inject into a vein and slightly coat your lungs with oil which your body will naturally try to evacuate via coughing. Just like when you take a drink of water and it goes down the "wrong tube"

2- and this being the most common cause of mild but prolonged "Tren cough" your lungs contain what's called Alveoli which is the most distal pathway for gas exchange in the human body. Like many other tissues it is subject to prostaglandin activity via proximal cellular secretion. Tren happens to be unique in many ways, but in regard to Tren cough and a few other sides more commonly associated with Tren- prostaglandin activity happens to be one. The alveoli when exposed to trenbolone are subject to strong prostaglandin influence and in turn signal a strong reflex which is a "Tren cough" this is also why people tend to have horrible aerobic performance when using Tren. In short there is a patheo-physiological cascade which follows the administration of Tren and the diminished function of the Alveoli is one of many.


I could write about this all day but I suggest you do some google searches-

Point here is if you're come out swinging your dick at least have some solid info to back up your point and don't say "I've been around a long time so I know what I am talking about" btw you're not the only one who has been around a while too-


----------



## 360spyder (Sep 22, 2013)

Once again I'm sorry. Being a pulmonologist gives me some credibility, but it's not worth arguing about on a bodybuilding forum. I will keep my knowledge and experience to myself unless I feel it can actually help someone, or keep them out of danger. I'm not here often as I would like, so most topics are usually covered pretty well before I can comment. This is the best board on the net by far and I don't want banned over a minor post, so please excuse me. Again, no disrespect to any member here. I am also bad with names I see so many, so please ignore that part of me. Thanks


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 22, 2013)

360spyder said:


> I have to disagree with you dudki or whatever your name is I apologize. I have always breathed through my lungs, and if I begin to breathe through my heart I will be taken directly to the ER because there is a serious problem. When you drown does your heart fill with water or your lungs? No lungs, no oxygen, no oxygen, no brain function, no brain function, no nerve function, guess what, CNS quits working so does the human body.  Good luck missing those veins. Correct aspiration should avoid any vein problems if done correctly anyway.  No disrespect, just not sure of your "bro" response". This is maybe my second post on this board I know, but been around from day one, gerkes, chevvin, and all the old school people people, and I've never left, so I'm no fool or rookie. Thanks.



Ok 350spider or whatever your name is....I guess I should've finished my post and not just left it at the heart. My bad.....And just so you know in the way you explain yourself you come off like you think you're better than us all. thanks

oh and for as many times as I've run tren I only got the cough once. So I guess I'm pretty lucky at missing those veins


----------



## 360spyder (Sep 22, 2013)

We are all born equal my friend and just so happen to be pretty much the same age, so maybe we think to much alike. I meant no disrespect to anyone, because I'm sure 90% of the members here have forgotten more than I will ever know about the topic. I'm from the old days of test,dbol,anadrol,and the Mexican connection or collection of t200,t50,dbol,pink Mexican drol,50mg eq. and deca. I only seen or had tren one time probably 15 years ago, one of my classmates cooked the pellets down and we had like ten bottles, I took one shot and couldn't walk for over a week, so that put some doubt in my mind. Obviously it is different now, but no disrespect to anyone here or on any board for that matter. My patience run from new born babies to early teens. I can't be negative nor argumentative, it's not cool.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 22, 2013)

360spyder said:


> We are all born equal my friend and just so happen to be pretty much the same age, so maybe we think to much alike. I meant no disrespect to anyone, because I'm sure 90% of the members here have forgotten more than I will ever know about the topic. I'm from the old days of test,dbol,anadrol,and the Mexican connection or collection of t200,t50,dbol,pink Mexican drol,50mg eq. and deca. I only seen or had tren one time probably 15 years ago, one of my classmates cooked the pellets down and we had like ten bottles, I took one shot and couldn't walk for over a week, so that put some doubt in my mind. Obviously it is different now, but no disrespect to anyone here or on any board for that matter. My patience run from new born babies to early teens. I can't be negative nor argumentative, it's not cool.



no disrespect...but if youre in the medical field...
shouldnt u know how to spell PATIENTS??


had to throw that out there....lol
dnt take it to heart......or lungs....  haha.  jk


----------



## ripped02 (Sep 22, 2013)

AWESOME right up DUDCKI. I've done TrenA -100mg/eod, Mast 100/eod and Test prop 100/eod and that is by far my favorite cycle ever. Night sweats were bad and cardio were low but I was cutting and I could eat whatever on cheat days ALL DAY and stayed lean. 
ALL HAIL TREN!!!!!


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Sep 22, 2013)

Couple things. First, let's take a breath and all calm down and keep it clean. 

I like trenbolone at no more than 100mg/every other day (holy crap you guys dose that shit)
Testosterone (1cc/wk enanthate or cypionate)
Anadrol (150-200mg/day)
Aromasin (quarter or half tab/day ~7.5mg/day)
Cabergoline (but I take this no matter what I'm taking because it's just so frigging awesome)
Krill oil caps (3-6g/day with meals)

One thing is for sure. The trenbolone of yesteryear (fina) was much more potent than these current preparations. You injected that shit and it was like tar and you coughed your ass off. Nobody could have ever tolerated 200 or 300mg a day. The metabolites from tren come out in your piss (brown/reddish brown in color) and also your sweat (some can smell it). I'm guessing the cough is probably closely related to those same metabolites - possibly causing a reaction in mast cells of the lungs and a mild a histamine reaction (dry cough). I haven't seen any studies on it but it seems as reasonable conclusion as any.

Also, tren really dries me out sometimes. I actually LIKE a little water retention on it (higher e2) but then again, I may just need to increase my H20 intake who knows.

Strangest thing is the partioning. I can eat anything (even though I rarely do) and have zero problems. That's one of the things I love about it - getting up in the morning and making a big stack of flap jacks with maple syrup and strawberry jam... you get the idea.

Lipids are a problem aren't they? If you don't take the orals like I do, you can consider something like Crestor (or similar). The other problem for me is the shutdown. Nothing shuts me down like tren. Geeez.... 

Potent shit.


----------



## tmoney (Sep 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> For the most part... I only run a trt dose of test.. Maybe a bit more. But when you're slamming a bunch of other hormones let those ones do the job and just take enough test to keep your levels normal



Will do, learning everyday all day on AnaSCI and loving it!!!


----------



## bigboy312 (Oct 1, 2013)

test all they Way. God Created all the beast with Test in their blood not Tren.  Tren is man made.


----------



## asp28 (Oct 1, 2013)

bigboy312 said:


> test all they Way. God Created all the beast with Test in their blood not Tren.  Tren is man made.



Well this is a tren thread not a test thread. Maybe start a test experiences thread.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 1, 2013)

bigboy312 said:


> test all they Way. God Created all the beast with Test in their blood not Tren.  Tren is man made.



What a weird thing to say-


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2013)

*^^^^^^^*

I think he just meant test is more natural for the human body than Tren is..and I agree..but im one of those guys that can bang a gram and a half of test a week with no sides at all...but as soon as I add tren or pretty much anything else I will get some minor sides.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thor said:


> I think he just meant test is more natural for the human body than Tren is..and I agree..but im one of those guys that can bang a gram and a half of test a week with no sides at all...but as soon as I add tren or pretty much anything else I will get some minor sides.



No I understand where he's going, but his logic would also imply "being natural is better" cause that's how god created humans. I don't really care.. Fuck this topic, I'm tired and this argument is futile considering the author with whom I stand in conflict with.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Oct 2, 2013)

I've only been casually watching this this thread but stop for a sec. The OP of this thread is making the implication that he "invented" a particular method of using tren. Which was to say, that when trenbolone is combined with minimal amounts (such as TRT amounts) of testosterone, the efficacy of both is potentiated? Let me tell you, the efficacy of trenbolone (test or no test) was well known a long time prior to this guy's discovery. Cmon.

I'm a TRT patient and I've used various esterified trenbolones along with my prescription with varying degrees of success so long ago it almost makes me depressed! I've wasted my valuable time helping this POS on occasion and I agree with the above: fuck this topic, this thread, and it's OP.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm gonna try trest in replacement of test with tren but still keep the dose low


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 2, 2014)

OuchThatHurts said:


> I've only been casually watching this this thread but stop for a sec. The OP of this thread is making the implication that he "invented" a particular method of using tren. Which was to say, that when trenbolone is combined with minimal amounts (such as TRT amounts) of testosterone, the efficacy of both is potentiated? Let me tell you, the efficacy of trenbolone (test or no test) was well known a long time prior to this guy's discovery. Cmon.
> 
> I'm a TRT patient and I've used various esterified trenbolones along with my prescription with varying degrees of success so long ago it almost makes me depressed! I've wasted my valuable time helping this POS on occasion and I agree with the above: fuck this topic, this thread, and it's OP.



People are always trying to reinvent the wheel and pass it off as something else... especially on the forums. It happens a lot with tren too. On promuscle guys think that JJ started low test and high tren approach. And on here this guy was doing the same. Guys have been experimenting for years and pretty much everything has been tried along the way. Unless it is a brand new drug these claims are just silly. Even I spoke about low test and high tren years ago on pro muscle and 1000 guys did just the same before me all over the net.

It's common sense tren is gonna cause side effects in many... it's  strong to say the least (if you get good stuff). Keeping various hormones (estrogen) in range when on seems obvious because it is. But I get a laugh out of guys who say this is the only way to run x compound. You have to run low test with tren to get full benefits etc. There are a few freaks I know on the forums and their fav cycles look abit like 2-4g test and 1-2g tren. Some don't even need an AI with that dose but sure they should be using one. But there is merit in low test and high tren for many who suffer form it's side effects (everyone is different though). It works for me too.. .plus I am not a fan of taking AI's so low test is good for me. Just experiment and see what works for you.

I have to say though tren really is a wonder drug in many ways. Imo280mg tren is better than most other steroids at 1g in regards to results.


----------

